# International Travel Dx Code? Stat!



## moricecrys (Mar 2, 2009)

Any ideas on how to code International travel, they are coming in to get certain vaccines to travel into other countries!

Please HELP!


----------



## pamtienter (Mar 2, 2009)

In our Travel Clinic, each vaccine is coded with their own V ICD-9 code and for the visit, we use V65.49. We have them pay because we have found insurance doesn't.


----------



## moricecrys (Mar 3, 2009)

bpct6501 said:


> In our Travel Clinic, each vaccine is coded with their own V ICD-9 code and for the visit, we use V65.49. We have them pay because we have found insurance doesn't.



Thank you so very much!


----------

